
Every Weekend Should Be a 3-Day Weekend (2015) - joeyespo
https://www.thecut.com/2015/09/every-weekend-should-be-a-3-day-weekend.html
======
KineticLensman
I’m in the fourth decade of my career and I switched to a three day week
almost a year ago, taking a proportional pay cut. I work Monday, Tuesday and
Wednesday to get the largest contiguous block of time (Thursdays and Fridays)
where the places I want to go to are family/child free. If work needs me to
swap a day (e.g. to go to a Thursday meeting) I’ll often do that and
occasionally I'll work longer one week and then less the next. If I'm not
doing anything on a non-working day I’ll answer my work phone to keep things
moving along but I avoid taking on tasks that mean firing up my laptop. So
far, I haven't accidentally moved back to full time working by stealth. The
precedent at work for me doing this is women on post-maternity three day
weeks, for which all of whom said that the company had treated them fairly.

Here’s my responses to the article’s specific claims:

 _You’d be healthier._ Yes, I generally get more exercise. I’d already changed
my eating habits to avoid snacking and this hasn’t changed.

 _You’d sleep more._ Not sure. Seems about the same although I can vary my
sleep time to suit my own activities.

 _You’d be less of a jerk, probably._ You’d have to ask my wife that.

 _All of that, plus, you’ll be better at your job._ Not sure. I'm slightly
less aware of what’s going on in the office and wider industry but in general
more relaxed.

On balance it’s been a really good thing. I haven't managed to progress all of
the side-projects I intended to but I have definitely achieved my primary goal
of improving my life-work balance. The pay cut is tolerable and in any case my
wife and I were planning to scale back some of our more expensive activities
(such as going camping rather than staying in hotels).

It's also sent a clear message to my colleagues and management (all of whom
have been supportive) about my work expectations. I still have
responsibilities (e.g. for deliverables) so there is still pressure that
doesn’t go away. I also tend not be the first pick for activities that require
long term full-time commitment, or for the company to make an investment in my
personal development (e.g. training in new skills). To date this hasn’t been a
real problem – I'd made the decision to scale back because I'd gone as far up
the corporate ladder as I’d wanted to. And I feel the same a year on.

The way I explain my mood to people is “Monday mornings are just as crappy as
they ever were. But when I leave work on Wednesday, it’s already Friday.”

~~~
skizm
i think everyone would choose this for the most part. The problem is heath
insurance (in the us). Even at full pay, if you’re not on your company’s
policy it’s almost unaffordable. And most companies will not allow you to be
on their plan if you classify as “part time”.

~~~
toasterlovin
Health insurane is expensive, but eminently doable for most technical
salaries. Ours is about $950/mo for a family of 5.

~~~
gnfisher
What kind of health plan is that, if you don't mind my asking (Context: I've
been living abroad 10 years, had a family while down here, we are thinking of
moving back but the cost of healthcare and its quality is a big issue for us).

~~~
toasterlovin
That is the highest deductible plan (bronze in Obamacare parlance). Yearly
visits are covered, as are milestone visits for children. Other than that we
pay out of pocket. Our total amount per year that we are responsible for
beyond premiums is capped at $6k per person and $13k for the entire family (I
believe; the actual numbers might be a little different, but these are in the
ballpark).

My take is that if your family is relatively healthy, then you should go for
the lowest tier plan. Then you count on paying the premiums, plus some more
for whatever doctor visits normally take place. Then, in the worst case
scenario (something expensive happens to 2 family members), you would pay a
(roughly) additional 100% of the cost of your premiums in a given year in
medical costs. If you have pre-existing conditions or go to the doctor a lot,
then a higher tier plan might make more sense for you.

Oh, forgot to mention, $950/mo for our family is the unsubsidized cost.
Depending on your family's income, you could qualify for a subsidy from the
government, which can be pretty significant. We qualified for a $400/mo
subsidy this year (so total monthly cost is $550).

My big picture take on the U.S. vs. the rest of the world is that if you're a
high earner, the U.S. is usually better, economically. The pay tends to be way
higher here than in Canada or Europe (especially in the tech industry) and a
social safety net can be purchased (in addition to health insurance, you can
also buy yourself unemployment and life insurance, for example). I've done the
math on moving to Canada (my wife is Canadian) and it ain't pretty. It would
represent a huge reduction in our effective income.

------
2sk21
What I really need is a weekly study day: Spend a whole day just studying and
reading something (which may be completely unrelated to my work). Some of my
most productive ideas have come from such study.

~~~
maxxxxx
What I need is a weekly work day :). My workplace is so distracting that I
barely ever get to do focused work. The background noise drives me crazy and
then always somebody wants to have another meeting about something that has
been discussed dozens of times before.

~~~
chimeracoder
> What I need is a weekly work day :). My workplace is so distracting that I
> barely ever get to do focused work. The background noise drives me crazy and
> then always somebody wants to have another meeting about something that has
> been discussed dozens of times before.

Sounds like bullpen office layouts are the problem. We really need to go back
to private offices.

~~~
maxxxxx
And let's have less people whose only job is to report to each other about
work instead of doing work. Unfortunately managing is paid better than doing
so I don't see that changing.

------
5555624
Based on my personal observations, I don't know that any of those "benefits"
are true. For about eight months of the year, I have a 3-day weekend every
other weekend. (Nine hour days with every other Friday off and eight hour days
on the other Fridays.) Around September, I burn vacation days taking the
opposite Fridays off, so I have at least a 3-day weekend ever weekend for the
remainder of this year. I've done this for a number of years now.

I don't find myself healthier. I eat the same and I'm a little more active;
but, not much. Not enough to make a real difference. Increased physical
activity on one day is not better than spreading it out over a week.

I don't get more sleep. Numerous studies say to keep the same sleep schedule
every day and one day is not going to make a difference,

I'm not less of a jerk. Having Friday off does not do anything to my energy
levels on Monday - Thursday. I try to sleep and eat right all week.

I don't think am better at my job. While there is some less stress because I
have an additional day not to think about it; I am also not around for
anything that might come up on a Friday.

~~~
the_clarence
Why do you do that then?

~~~
5555624
The work schedule with every other Friday off? Because I would end up working
at least nine hours anyway. It's nice if I am going out of town for the
weekend.

Taking the opposite Fridays off, from September/October through December? I
haven't gone on a vacation and I can't carry those vacation days over to the
next year.

------
NKosmatos
Our society is such that we typically work 8 out of 24 hours(33%), 5 out of 7
days(71%) and 11 out of 12 months(91%), with exceptions ofcourse. All those
aeons of evolution so as to come out of our caves and settle for this?

IMHO we should be working less and have more free time for activities that
would be good for our spirits/souls/minds.

Where are the robots, AI and all the other technological wonders that we were
expecting for the 21st century?

~~~
carlmr
>Our society is such that we typically work 8 out of 24 hours(33%)

I always think you should look at the effective free time you have left. I
can't do much in my sleep (-8h), I can't do much on my commute (-1.5h), I
can't do much in my lunch break (I have to take a 45 minute lunch break by
law, it's way too short to use it as actual free time, but takes another
significant chunk out of your day.)

I get to 24h-8h-8h-1.5h-0.75h = 5.75h of E.F.T. that's only 24% of your day
you actually have for yourself, assuming comparatively reasonable western
working times and pretty average commute times.

76% of your day is not effectively free time.

~~~
Fri31Aug
In what city is 1.5h the average commute time, just to make sure I'll never go
there.

~~~
prolikewh0a
Seattle. I work with people who have 2hr commutes, both ways.

~~~
carlmr
That would be 4h in my calculation, because I counted the time per day you
can't freely allocate.

------
strictnein
I'm surprised we haven't seen more of the mixed compromise:

    
    
       Monday - Thursday: 10 hour days
       Friday - Monday: 4 day weekend
       Tuesday - Friday: 10 hour days
       Saturday - Sunday: 2 day weekend
    

and then it repeats. Same hours worked overall.

Work longer days, but get 4 day weekends every other week. The people I've
known who've had this setup would generally work 6am-4pm.

~~~
dionidium
My strong impression is that this is a waste of time. You can keep people in
their seats for 10 hours, I guess, but you're not going to consistently get 10
hours of productivity. If we want to give people an extra day off -- and I
think we should! -- then we should just do it. You can't really make up the
time somewhere else.

~~~
strictnein
> My strong impression is that this is a waste of time.

Have you done it or worked with people who have?

Worked really well for the people who I knew who did it. Highly productive and
the two 4 day weekends a month seemed great.

My point wasn't that this was better than an additional day off and less work.
My point is that this should be acceptable today, and I'm surprised there
isn't more buy in for flexible schedules like this.

~~~
jartelt
I worked somewhere that did 9 hour days with every other Friday off. It
basically made Fridays unproductive because half the company was off every
Friday and it seemed like you always ended up needing to talk to someone who
was off that Friday in order to make progress.

I certainly liked the Fridays off. But, I'd say the 9 hours part was not
optimal. Salaried employees typically already put in that much time so it
didn't affect them. Hourly employees didn't seem to be that much more
productive. They were just there longer and probably took slightly longer
lunches...

I feel like just instilling a hard working culture and giving the whole
company every other Friday off would have been better for productivity.

------
village-idiot
One of the great surprises in the 20th century is that per worker productivity
has risen massively, but we still work an unnecessary 40 hours a week.
Realistically 15-18 hours would probably be enough to maintain early to mid
20th century output, and 30 hours would actually increase output a bit.

In my opinion we as a society are addicted to work.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Some work doesn't happen any faster despite worker productivity. The 40 hour
work week isn't determined by the output, but rather by the income the worker
receives. People are free to work 15-18 hours a week, but they don't.

~~~
prolikewh0a
>People are free to work 15-18 hours a week, but they don't.

I'm forced to work 40 hours per week no matter what I'm getting paid or I get
fired, not sure how this is a 'choice'.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Exactly my point. You make the choice to engage at a job that doesn't allow
flexibility. There's more than one job out there.

------
Nursie
I agree. I'm thinking of moving to that model when my current contract comes
up for renegotiation early next year.

A 20% paycut is definitely liveable, and that extra day per week would make a
lot of difference - either in terms of bootstrapping side projects, or just
quality of life.

~~~
imAsking9836
Other option without the paycut could be 4 10-hours a day week. Might save on
gas and other thing and will still have the 3 days weekend, although day to
day activities like exercise might prove more difficult to do with fewer hours
every day.

Tangential question: when people in the US say 9-5 work, do you take into
account the lunch break or that 1 hour is still counted as workable?

~~~
zinckiwi
Purely anecdotal: I feel like it _used_ to mean 9-5, and somewhere in there
you'd have lunch. These days I think it's more of a (misnomer) term for 8
hours of on-the-clock work, and most people are expected to go something like
8:30 - 5:30.

------
Animats
One proposal has been to go to an 8-day week with a 3-day weekend. This only
reduces worked days by 12%, instead of 20%.

~~~
baxtr
I’d rather have every second weekend 3 days off instead. 8 days in a row
sounds just awful

~~~
lippel82
I think they meant 5 day work week and 3 day weekend = 8 day week

~~~
fouc
Unfortunately that doesn't divide too nicely into the approximate 365 days
rotation around the sun.

A 6 day week, 4 days on, 2 days off would be much easier to devise a calendar
for I think.

------
combatentropy
If you work less, you'll be less stressed! Although this article superficially
looks like it's full of facts, it's a bit thin on anything beyond what can be
guessed through common sense.

The interesting questions are: what length of work-week best balances
everything? "Every weekend should be a 7-day weekend, because studies show
that workers will be less stressed." What length of week would be good for
workers, good for the economy, etc., etc.?

One thing that I've realized, having become an adult, is that just because
your job makes you work 40 hours, doesn't mean you only work 40 hours. There
are many other things in your life that you have to do that are also work:
running errands, parenting, cleaning, cooking, etc.

------
a-saleh
I did this when negotiating salary at my last job. I discussed this with my
wife, and we agreed, that having +20% salary wouldn't improve our lives much.
Working 20% less probably would. So far it seems that it worked out :-)

The extra day helps for us to actually get somewhere during the weekend, and I
really appreciate both having more family-time with my wife and daughter, as
well as posibility to get somewhere on my own without the guilt of "but I
should have been with my family".

On the other hand, I sometimes feel that I am not working enough at work and
it has been tricky to align some of meetings within the team I work in, i.e.
we have a lot of meetings on monday or friday :-/

~~~
schrodinger
It’s plus 25%, not 20, since you’d make 5/4 the pay.

~~~
metabagel
They are correctly using the upper salary and hours as a reference point in
both cases. Perhaps the language could be clearer, but it doesn’t make sense
to use different reference points for comparison.

~~~
a-saleh
These are rough estimates :) while comparing offers of my previous and current
employment, there was the thing of having less vacation when working part-time
(only 16 days, no sick-days, compared to 25+5) but the 20% pay-rise vs 20%
less work seemed like the simplest comparison to get across :)

------
Fri31Aug
Those are all advantages for workers. What are the advantages for businesses?

~~~
danilocesar
It's interesting that people are not considering the business point of view...

I read some people mentioning about working 10-hours a day and work from
Monday to Thursday. If I was a business owner I wouldn't allow that. I would
rather offer 5~6 hours work per day than allow him to work more for 4 days.

In my field of work (engineering) as a regular worker, I see people working 8
hours but they are not 8 hours productive. Discussing this with some friends
we concluded that usually an average developer can focus for around 5 to 6
hours, tops. Then, by adding two hours a day, he won't be 7~8-hours-
productive.

My bet (and that's a my own point of view) is that an average developer will
keep being 5~6 hours productive. That's because the development process leads
to mental exhaustion. After some time people will be much more distracted,
leading to mistakes, etc.

Of course there are some folks that will argue that they can do 10~12h work
per day. While this is true, usually they don't do it for long without being
burned out. A very few exceptions can do that without getting stressed.

So, If I'm a business man and I want my employees to have more free time
without affecting my business, I would reduce the hours per day rather then do
10 hours x 4 days a week.

* btw, that's about software engineering only. I don't think the mechanics of other business would work that way.

~~~
nickjj
It really depends on the profession I think. Sometimes you're forced to work
really long hours just based on your business.

For example a dentist might choose to work 3-4 days a week, but be open to
seeing patients from 9am to 8pm to compensate for people unable to go during
normal business hours due to their own work schedules.

Then again I think that business is a lot different than software development.
Technically we could sit there and work on 1 thing for 12 hours, where as a
dentist is hopping between patients and has a bunch of small breaks through
out the day in between patients. It might not be "goof off time" breaks, but
it's something that breaks up the day.

------
knodi123
I just got a 20% raise to go with a promotion. I wished I had an opportunity
to negotiate a 20% reduction in working hours instead- perhaps even along with
a _slight_ reduction in pay.

~~~
Taylor_OD
Did/have you asked? I know a handful of people who have asked and successfully
accomplished this. I know a lot more people who wish they could but don't want
to ask for fear of being seen as a low performer or something.

~~~
knodi123
Um, actually no I didn't think to ask. That's a good point. I'm traveling to
meet my distributed team next month, maybe I'll delicately broach the subject.

------
redwheelbarrow
While I support this in theory, the news source looks less than credible. On
another article they suggest that medical professionals as well as IT
professionals were becoming "dead career fields" which is very odd.If you look
at hiring statistics in the latter at the very least, you will see that this
is somewhat alarmist.

~~~
xfitm3
Both “IT professionals” and “medical professionals” are incredibly vague
terms.

If the author is referring to corporate IT I do agree this niche is dying.
Business support isn’t a great place to be. Operational roles in product
typically pay better and give you a greater opportunity to make an impact.

~~~
redwheelbarrow
That's a very valid point. I was more confused by the point he was trying to
make when he suggested that front-line medical workers are being less in
demand however. In that respect, I was being vague, not the author. They
directly mentioned that primary care workers are dying, which is demonstrably
false.

Front-line/primary care providers in Canada at least are among one of the most
in demand members of the work force. Look at the nurse shortage for example.
If you get yourself a degree in nursing, you are almost guaranteed a job. If I
look at members of my generation that I know who are employed VS not, I
struggle to find any who majored in a professional health program (excluding
premedical programs which are non-professional programs) who were not working
in their field almost immediately after graduation.

In comparison, I know of a handful of people who graduated from highly in
demand engineering programs and are entirely unemployed. As in, no job what so
ever. Many also are not employed in their area.

------
cheschire
A few months ago I switched my time schedule from the standard "five eights"
over to "four tens". I derived two benefits immediately.

First, it was far easier to avoid overtime because I was already working 9 or
10 hour days before anyways. It was just how the tasks worked out. Coming in
early allowed me to help get the team spun up early in the morning, and
staying a little late allowed me to help the team clear any roadblocks so they
could end their day too. Obviously it's more complicated than that, but that's
a decent high level abstraction.

Second, it allowed me to cut Mondays out of my life. According to my Automatic
Labs sensor[0], my worst commuting days are Mondays with easily 25-30% longer
drives each way. Additionally, Mondays are horrible as there's a higher
likelihood of hangovers with colleagues, or residual homelife drama that
absolutely must be described between 7 and 10am. All the worst meetings happen
on Mondays. It just goes and goes.

But after only a couple weeks I started to realize some other benefits. I
started walking my son to kindergarten in the morning, and picking up my
daughter from school in the afternoons, which allowed me many more focused
hours of "play time" with them. I got several hours in the middle of the day
(like right now) to read the web at my leisure, work on personal creative
projects that had nothing to do with work, take some MOOC courses, etc.

Now, the negatives.

First, my wife who works part time 5 days a week imagines I sit at home
drinking beer and watching TV at 9am. It took a while to really establish that
just because I work 4 days a week doesn't mean I'm not still working 40 hours
a week. I also do end up "working" on Mondays anyways, but just on education,
home renovations, even if I do spend the first couple hours on HN articles.

Second, I had to institute a full communications embargo with colleagues on
Mondays. It was just too easy for conversations about BS to slip back into
work talk because that's how we roll in a normal workday anyways, mixing
business and personal anecdotes. This could be hard for others to do.

Third, I find it nearly impossible to do any personal projects during the week
now. Before, after an 8 or 9 hour day, I could come home and find some
motivation for an hour or two of other stuff. Now, after a solid 10 hour day,
I come home, decompress for about 30 mins, then it's time to start the bedtime
ritual for the kids. There's no space or energy left for projects.

All in all, it was a great change. I've seen others who have completely
flexible schedules (40 hours in a week however they want), or simply "five
nines" where they get a day off every second week, and other variations. The
moral of the story is: fuck Mondays.

0: [https://automatic.com](https://automatic.com) (not affiliated, just a
customer)

~~~
maxxxxx
I did 4/10 for a while but I found that during the four days I nothing but
worth, commute and sleep. Maybe without the commute it would have viable but
with an additional hour of driving I was completely shot in the evening. So
for me it didn't work.

------
danny8000
I think we should switch to a six-day week (just drop Wednesday). Two day
weekend, four day week:

[http://calendars.wikia.com/wiki/60-Week_Calendar](http://calendars.wikia.com/wiki/60-Week_Calendar)

~~~
logfromblammo
We could go partial French Revolutionary, and have 36 10-day weeks at
+3-1+3-3, plus an intercalary partial week at -5 or -6. Since we're not [all]
French, the days of the week would be renamed as follows: Workday, Bluesday,
Grindsday, Humpday, Schmerkday, Slogsday, Highday, Lazyday, Gamesday, and
Chillsday. This would be referred to as the "Bactrian week", and the previous
+5-2 week a "Dromedary week". The partial week shall be "Festivus Week".

For essential personnel, they cover all days of the week by working a rotating
schedule of 9-day cycles (+3-1+3-2) plus one vacation week of 9 days off in a
row, which adds to the previous 2-day weekend for a total of 11 consecutive
days off. Festivus has staggered 3 on, 2 off, at double pay. Employees draw
straws at 60% probability for working a leap day.

There's no need to rename the months. Years start on January 1st and follow
Gregorian leap day rules.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Republican_Calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Republican_Calendar)

~

------
bauc
Even if you have a 3 day weekend, you still need to have proper long blocks
off work. I used to take days off on Friday or Monday to get longer weekends
in lieu of taking whole weeks. It's nice to have a long weekend but I found
since taking more longer blocks (week or more) it's a lot better for you to
fully switch off work (usually takes a few days to switch off completely).

~~~
ghaff
It's sometimes nice to have 3, 4, or even just 2 1/2 day weekends if you want
to go somewhere for a weekend trip. Which I do sometimes. But unless I have
specific plans for the weekend, I'd rather have any days in excess of the
usual two available for use for longer trips.

People obviously vary. I've worked with people who didn't have any particular
trouble taking time off but they just didn't like travel and preferred just
expanded weekends. For myself, I'd rather have most of the time for longer
trips with just some longer weekends here and there.

------
JulianMorrison
Three is too short. Try five?

~~~
JulianMorrison
I'm getting voted down but I'm serious... it is a cultural choice to feed
people by paying them for work. And so work must be procured and time occupied
by what is essentially walking a treadmill until the rent pops out.

~~~
Fjolsvith
In my business, if time is just occupied by a worker, they loose a job. Their
job depends on them doing something that pays for their income.

~~~
JulianMorrison
Then they are probably doing a great if slightly panicked job of pretending to
be "doing something" (as in "don't just sit there, do something!!") every hour
of the workday. Because their rents and ramen depend on convincing some guy
who grumps at people on news.ycombinator.com that a task which will naturally
have surges and lulls consists of continuous machine-like effort.

~~~
Fjolsvith
They can't pretend to produce the final product in my shed manufacturing
business. Their rents and ramen depends on them filling orders that customers
paid for, not the grump who retorts to nitpickers on HN.

------
coolspot
As father of two: no, please no.

~~~
henryluo
As father of five: yes, please yes.

~~~
bendmorris
I don't get this mentality at all. The number one thing I wish I had was more
of in life was quality daytime hours to spend with my family. It's why I have
kids. I've been spoiled by paternity leave for our new little one, and I don't
know how I'll cope with having to go back to work.

~~~
rimliu
People and their needs are different is that so difficult?

~~~
bendmorris
Nah. Having kids is a choice. If you're going to view/treat them as a burden,
just don't do it.

------
lolive
The consequences would be terrible! We would have to wait 18 months between
each iteration of Iphone instead of 12. Amazon would deliver at day+2. Uber
Eats would answer: "No slave available. Sorry, you will have to cook".

Simply unacceptable !!!

Now go back to work 5 days a week!

~~~
Treegarden
Why cant things be more flexible, eg. you have a 7 day workweek but personally
you only work 4 days?

This seems like a good idea especially given more automation and more higher
level jobs.

~~~
krapp
Because most jobs require correlation of schedules between roles, or suppliers
and vendors, a minimum viable number of staff, or deadlines which need to be
met. A cashier, for instance, can't simply decide not to come in to work for
half the week, or to only work overnight when it's easier. Everyone would do
that, and the business would lose money.

>This seems like a good idea especially given more automation and more higher
level jobs.

Automation means fewer jobs and less flexibility, not the opposite. The more
work machines do, the less value human labor has, the harder employers have to
squeeze their employees to even make a profit from them. One just has to look
at a company like Amazon to see how that trend leads.

~~~
jrockway
But many don't. Many things are planned on the scale of quarters, not hours.
In that case, it doesn't actually matter what hours people work, as long as
things are done by the deadline.

I've certainly worked for companies where other companies contracted out their
software development tasks to us. They did not care what hours we worked; they
spent their money and expected a result X months later. Whether we worked on
their project from 9-5 was something they would not even know, much less care
about.

------
biggio
There shouldn't be weekends. People should be allowed to take any 3 days off
during the week. This will reduce unemployment and increase productivity.

~~~
mosselman
Things like weekends and holidays are, in some cases, the only thing that let
people who do certain types of work have any time off work to begin with.

Someone I know worked at a supermarket as a cashier at some point and she
asked for a few days off on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. She asked for
this a few months in advance. Her manager looked at here puzzled and sneered
"What do you want off for?" as if it was strange to want to have a few days
off on Christmas. Luckily for her it was just her student job and she quit
before Christmas came around, but some people are not in a position to
quit/negotiate and have to put up with asshole-bosses all the time.

Here in the Netherlands shops stay open longer and longer and on more days
(they used to be closed on Sunday). This leaves people who don't have an
education that gives them a lot of job security open to exposed to the whims
of their bosses.

I think ideas like having the ability to choosing your weekends (2 or 3 days)
leaves those 2 or 3 days open to discussion and gives some managers a chance
to wiggle them out from under you. You see a similar effect with the
'unlimited holiday'-companies out there; the effect is that people feel
pressured into taking less days off than they would have had with a more
traditional number of days at other companies.

Also, schools are open during the week, not the weekend, so parents are pretty
much stuck with the 'normal' weekend anyway.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> but some people are not in a position to quit/negotiate and have to put up
> with asshole-bosses all the time.

Everyone is in a position to quit/negotiate. People who tell themselves they
aren't are just living in a cage they keep themselves in. Have some initiative
and make a positive lifestyle change!

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
You can negotiate yourself onto the street, I suppose the fresh air could be
considered a positive life change.

~~~
Fjolsvith
A fresh perspective opens up opportunities.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Or gives you nothing to work with. If your only skill was "working at a gas
station" and you got fired from a gas station, you better hope that there are
more opportunities for working at another gas station, cause you aren't taking
a "sabbatical" from minimum wage to enhance your skills to move up.

